# Can I reuse a pot I've used for soap making?



## yeahhtrue (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to soap making...actually as of right now, I haven't made any yet. All of my supplies should be arriving today though, so I'm excited to try it out. My question is this..can I use a stainless steel pot from my kitchen for soap making, wash it out, and then safely use it for cooking again? Or does the lye somehow affect the pot to where it should be reserved only for making soap? I've seen some sites specifically say not to reuse anything you use for making soap, but it seems to me that if you just wash out the pot it'll be good as new. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## andreja (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I am reusing stainless steel pots. Stainless steel doesn't react with lye, so my pots are just extra clean.  :wink:  
What I do is I don't wash the pot until sometimes the next day, when it's already saponified.


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2009)

yes you can


----------



## LJA (Aug 14, 2009)

I do.  Seems to be okay  :::drops dead::


----------



## yeahhtrue (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the quick responses. And I'm glad to hear I can just use a pot I already own..one less thing I'll have to pick up!


----------



## Cortney (Aug 14, 2009)

This is great news!!


----------



## rubyslippers (Aug 14, 2009)

It may be safe to reuse your soap pot but I prefer to have one pot that is dedicated just to soap.  Rather be safe than sorry.  I picked up a large stainless steel pot for under $10.00 at Big Lots.  Since then, I've run across several at tag/garage sales for as little as $2.00.


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 14, 2009)

I always soak my stainless steel pot in vinegar for a day, and then scrub it out extremely well.  The vinegar really cuts down on any soap residue, and then I wash it again with regular hot water and dish soap.  I'm not afraid to use that pot for cooking, as I know I keep it REALLY REALLY cleaned out.

As long as you keep your pot immaculate, I don't believe there's any reason to be concerned.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have separate tools for soap making, bu thats just me. I got them all used at the thrift store.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I too have all of my tools dedicated to just soap making. But, I can tell you after washing them and running them in the dishwasher, they look extra clean.


----------



## Egzandra (Aug 14, 2009)

After using my big pasta pot for soap making on Monday, it looked extra sparkly clean.  I washed it three times though and scrubbed around where the screws are that hold the handle on.

Since then I have cooked two lots of pasta in it, and we are still surviving!  I do have a couple of pots for soap making that I picked up on Freecycle, but they were not big enough for this batch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I use dedicated soaping pots etc . But if you clean them well after , why not use what you have . I bought my soap stuff at garage sales etc .

Kitn


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 14, 2009)

I use my SS pot for food and soap. My stick blender too. The only things I have dedicated for soaping only are my lye pitcher and crockpot. Everything else is fair game either way LOL!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 15, 2009)

..


----------



## madpiano (Aug 15, 2009)

I always use my cooking pots for soap making. I don't have room in my kitchen to have seperate soap pots. 

All stainless steel is fair game, but I found that my plastic stick blender cannot be used for food anymore as it takes on the taste and smell of FOs and as nice as they smell it's not something I want my bolognese sauce to take on. 

Sodium Hydroxide is part of many kitchen degreasers and pot cleaners (burnt-on-stuff-cleaners). It's also the main ingredient in oven cleaner. 

Sodium Hydroxide is also used as the relaxer to straighten afro hair.....I found THAT scary


----------

